# Milan venduto a Mr. Pink?



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2015)

Dal sito Wow biz.roiL 
Mr. Pink avrebbe aqquisito il 51% delle quote del Milan

Dietro lo pseudonimo vi dovrebbe essere Il multimiliardario Poe Qiu Ying Wang Shuo, noto come Mr. Pink per via della bevanda energetica molto venduta negli Stati Uniti

Le quote sarebbero costate 250 milioni di euro


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2015)

Su quel sito ci sono anche le foto delle firme,hahah sembrano dei fotomontaggi


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2015)

Notate niente di strano fuori la finestra?


----------



## arcanum (10 Marzo 2015)

Cavolata gigante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2015)




----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2015)

Amiamo Silvio???!? ahaha


----------



## robs91 (10 Marzo 2015)

Lol lo stemma dell'Inter...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2015)

Fake molto divertente


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Riapro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Analizziamo le foto. Se è un fake, è fatto benissimo. Voglio dire, le persone non mi sembrano false. Ma lo stemma dietro alla finestra mi lascia perplesso. Non è quello dell'Inter ma di Milano. Il libro sul tavolo, invece, esiste sul serio ("noi amiamo silvio").


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2015)

hahahahahahahaha è tutto bellissimo!! Segnatevelo, questo è il topic dell'anno!


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Analizziamo le foto. Se è un fake, è fatto benissimo. Voglio dire, le persone non mi sembrano false. Ma lo stemma dietro alla finestra mi lascia perplesso. Non è quello dell'Inter ma di Milano. Il libro sul tavolo, invece, esiste sul serio ("noi amiamo silvio").



Ti seguo spesso perché sei molto ponderato nei giudizi.
Ovunque, anche su varie pagine Facebook dedicate al Milan, tutti gridano al "fake palese". Se viene appurato il fatto che gli uomini vicino a Silvio (e Berlusconi stesso) non siano un fotomontaggio, allora la foto è reale.

Non darei molto peso allo stemma, ma più alla tavolata e agli uomini presenti...

p.s. più che altro il mio è un messagio speranzoso


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)

Questo mister pink avrebbe creato una bevanda energetica al ginseng....come si sa il ginseng ha il potere di facilitare l'erezione del pene....svelato l'arcano!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Marzo 2015)

Ma é arrivata la smentita?


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Analizziamo le foto. Se è un fake, è fatto benissimo. Voglio dire, le persone non mi sembrano false. Ma lo stemma dietro alla finestra mi lascia perplesso. Non è quello dell'Inter ma di Milano. Il libro sul tavolo, invece, esiste sul serio ("noi amiamo silvio").



Guarda le facce anche solo della prima foto. E' un fake anche venuto male secondo me, si vede che sono sovrapposte.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ti seguo spesso perché sei molto ponderato nei giudizi.
> Ovunque, anche su varie pagine Facebook dedicate al Milan, tutti gridano al "fake palese". Se viene appurato il fatto che gli uomini vicino a Silvio (e Berlusconi stesso) non siano un fotomontaggio, allora la foto è reale.
> 
> Non darei molto peso allo stemma, ma più alla tavolata e agli uomini presenti...
> ...



Guarda, anche io credo sia una burla... la notizia. Ma sulla foto ho forti dubbi che sia falsa. Magari è un accordo commerciale stretto in altri ambiti. La questione va approfondita e cercherò di farlo per quanto mi è possibile.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Guarda le facce anche solo della prima foto. E' un fake anche venuto male secondo me, si vede che sono sovrapposte.



Se troviamo i doppioni originali di tutti i volti sul tavolo... allora possiamo provare per certo che sia falsa.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma é arrivata la smentita?



si, Fininvest ha smentito dopo un'ora circa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Questa foto gira adesso, è nuova ed è stata scattata inequivocabilmente ad Arcore... questa per me è una notizia che doveva uscire solo a giugno.

PS. La vedete? Se no la rehosto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa foto gira adesso, è nuova ed è stata scattata inequivocabilmente ad Arcore... questa per me è una notizia che doveva uscire solo a giugno.



 ...Dove hai preso questo scatto? 

Edit: ok ho visto il sito nell'url.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Marzo 2015)

La notizia viene da fonti romene. C'è da fidarsi?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)

Prima della foto postata nel sito c'era questa foto...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











mah secondo me quel sito non è tanto affidabile...vedremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ...Dove hai preso questo scatto?



L'ho trovata su un forum, ma la fonte se vedete il percorso è sempre un sito rumeno.

Le ha diffuse sempre la tipa che sta con il cinese, che è un'attrice, modella o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Prima della foto postata nel sito c'era questa foto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' la tipa che sta con Mr Pink.


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Marzo 2015)

Dall'ultima foto si capisce che è Villa San Martino di Arcore, senza ombra di dubbio:


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Marzo 2015)

Così però potrebbe venirmi un coccolone.

NO! Non devo crederci...


----------



## Aragorn (10 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dal sito Wow biz.roiL
> Mr. Pink avrebbe aqquisito il 51% delle quote del Milan
> 
> Dietro lo pseudonimo vi dovrebbe essere Il multimiliardario Poe Qiu Ying Wang Shuo, noto come Mr. Pink per via della bevanda energetica molto venduta negli Stati Uniti
> ...



Ho sempre preferito Mr. White


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2015)

Ahaha non crederete davvero che siano vere?Sarà uno scherzone di qualche interista


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Dall'ultima foto si capisce che è Villa San Martino di Arcore, senza ombra di dubbio:



Beh possiamo trarre queste conclusioni: la foto è autentica, quindi anche le precedenti. Il posto è senz'altro Villa San Martino (i capitelli in alto e i motivi dei quadri tra le tende sono gli stessi). 

Dunque due sono le cose: 

1) la smentita Fininvest è falsa e Pink ha preso realmente la maggioranza. La ragazza di Pink ha rivelato ciò che andava detto solo a giugno e che Maroni già sapeva.

2) la smentita di Fininvest è vera e quello non è Pink ma uno che gli somiglia oppure è Pink ma l'affare non riguarda il Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Ho fatto il rehost dell'immagine, così non rischiamo di perderla qualora decidessero di farle rimuoverle tutte.
Dai che a giugno rivediamo questa foto e altre nel sito del Milan 


```
http://i.imgur.com/Niunnb3.jpg
```


----------



## hiei87 (10 Marzo 2015)

Bocciarello strikes again!
Dai, sarò che vedo bufale ovunque, ma questa mi pare grossa quanto una casa...


----------



## odio23 (10 Marzo 2015)

io sono rumeno...wowbiz.ro e uno sito di gossip....
questa e una foto apparsa su facebook...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Bocciarello strikes again!
> Dai, sarò che vedo bufale ovunque, ma questa mi pare grossa quanto una casa...



Anche a me sembrava una bufalozza di prima qualità, ma trovo difficile sostenere che quelle foto siano fake. Su internet non si trovano i campioni "originali" e solitamente google immagini aiuta in tal senso... ripeto, le foto per me sono autentiche. La fidanzata di questo tipo qui l'ha fatta piuttosto grossa. Fininvest poi che dopo solo un'ora smentisce prontamente è un altro segnale "strano".


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Nicco (10 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi soffermiamoci sulla cifra, 250mln per il 51%. Non esiste dopo quanto detto e richiesto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2015)

Mr Pink? Aeh... Berlusconi non vuole tirare fuori i soldi ma Mr Pink non vuole nemmeno dare le mance...


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Marzo 2015)

Secondo Google Immagini, questo è Mr. Pink


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

odio23 ha scritto:


> questa e una foto apparsa su facebook...



Non si vede sul forum con quel link...

Faccio il rehost anche della tua immagine, ecco qui, adesso è visibile 
E direi che c'è poco spazio per i dubbi.
PS. Di chi è il profilo facebook?


```
http://i.imgur.com/ZZuw3LL.jpg
```


----------



## drama 84 (10 Marzo 2015)




----------



## diavolo (10 Marzo 2015)

Voglio "little green bag" come nuovo inno del Milan dalla prossima stagione


----------



## ralf (10 Marzo 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ragazzi soffermiamoci sulla cifra, 250mln per il 51%. Non esiste dopo quanto detto e richiesto.



No quel sito parla di 500 M per il 51 %,e questo Mr Pink avrebbe un patrimonio di 3 miliardi di dollari


----------



## odio23 (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non si vede sul forum con quel link...
> 
> Faccio il rehost anche della tua immagine, ecco qui, adesso è visibile
> E direi che c'è poco spazio per i dubbi.
> ...



sorella della fidanzata di questo mr pink...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Notate niente di strano fuori la finestra?





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


>





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa foto gira adesso, è nuova ed è stata scattata inequivocabilmente ad Arcore... questa per me è una notizia che doveva uscire solo a giugno.
> 
> PS. La vedete? Se no la rehosto.





Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Dall'ultima foto si capisce che è Villa San Martino di Arcore, senza ombra di dubbio:



Ragazzi possiamo continuare a riderci sopra o a razionalizzare la notizia: chi sostiene che le foto siano false, su che basi lo fa? E non parlo di scaramanzia o pessimismo. Voglio dire: ci sono delle parti delle foto dalle quali si evince che siano dei fotomontaggi? Avete trovato i doppioni originali? 

La foto dell'ultima stretta di mano è la più clamorosa: il posto è proprio Villa San Martino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi possiamo continuare a riderci sopra o a razionalizzare la notizia: chi sostiene che le foto siano false, su che basi lo fa? E non parlo di scaramanzia o pessimismo. Voglio dire: ci sono delle parti delle foto dalle quali si evince che sia un fotomontaggio? Avete trovato i doppioni originali?
> 
> La foto dell'ultima stretta di mano è la più clamorosa: il posto è proprio Villa San Martino.



Anche l'ultima postata dall'amico rumeno è clamorosa, se vuoi aggiungerla... magari possiamo raccoglierle tutte nel primo post?
E ho verificato, l'ultima arriva proprio dal profilo autentico della sorella... profilo di personaggio pubblico, quindi nessun problema di privacy o segretezza.

```
https://www.facebook.com/RamonaGaborOfficial?fref=ts
```


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi possiamo continuare a riderci sopra o a razionalizzare la notizia: chi sostiene che le foto siano false, su che basi lo fa? E non parlo di scaramanzia o pessimismo. Voglio dire: ci sono delle parti delle foto dalle quali si evince che siano dei fotomontaggi? Avete trovato i doppioni originali?
> 
> La foto dell'ultima stretta di mano è la più clamorosa: il posto è proprio Villa San Martino.



Ovviamente no come non si è certi che sia vera, per te vale fino a prova contraria e hai ragione, ma sappiamo bene tutti e due che è impossibile trovare l'originale. Quella postata dopo comunque mi sembra più reale, può darsi che le mie sensazioni mi abbiano ingannato ma mi sembrava proprio photoshoppata.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi possiamo continuare a riderci sopra o a razionalizzare la notizia: chi sostiene che le foto siano false, su che basi lo fa? E non parlo di scaramanzia o pessimismo. Voglio dire: ci sono delle parti delle foto dalle quali si evince che siano dei fotomontaggi? Avete trovato i doppioni originali?
> 
> La foto dell'ultima stretta di mano è la più clamorosa: il posto è proprio Villa San Martino.




Si grida al fake per il "biscione dell'Inter". Ma quello raffigurato nella finestra è (dovrebbe essere) il simbolo di Mediaset.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mr Pink? Aeh... Berlusconi non vuole tirare fuori i soldi ma Mr Pink non vuole nemmeno dare le mance...



O Mamma.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

Ma anche se le foto fossero vere come si può dire che c'entrino qualcosa con il Milan?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente no come non si è certi che sia vera, per te vale fino a prova contraria e hai ragione, ma sappiamo bene tutti e due che è impossibile trovare l'originale. Quella postata dopo comunque mi sembra più reale, può darsi che le mie sensazioni mi abbiano ingannato ma mi sembrava proprio photoshoppata.



Guarda su google se si vuole si trova tutto... c'è la ricerca inversa delle immagini. E se esistono dei doppioni devono esserci ma ad oggi non ci sono. Dunque dobbiamo arrivare a pensare che sia un fake e che gli ideatori abbiano pure fatto sparire i campioni originali nel web? Lo trovo assurdo.



Admin ha scritto:


> Si grida al fake per il "biscione dell'Inter". Ma quello raffigurato nella finestra è (dovrebbe essere) il simbolo di Mediaset.



A maggior ragione, a Villa San Martino è tanto strano che ci sia un simbolo di Mediaset che si riflette su una finestra? Per me no.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma anche se le foto fossero vere come si può dire che c'entrino qualcosa con il Milan?



come dicevo, questa è l'unica spiegazione logica ad oggi possibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2015)

Come fate a dire sia un fake? Le foto mi sembrano autentiche.


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si grida al fake per il "biscione dell'Inter". Ma quello raffigurato nella finestra è (dovrebbe essere) il simbolo di Mediaset.



Sì, è il simbolo araldico dei Visconti, adottato da Berlusconi per le sue aziende.






A Macherio ha voluto pure giardino a tema:


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche io credo sia una burla... la notizia. Ma sulla foto ho forti dubbi che sia falsa. Magari è un accordo commerciale stretto in altri ambiti. La questione va approfondita e cercherò di farlo per quanto mi è possibile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si anche io sono del tuo stesso avviso. Proprio perché sei serio, ho scritto ciò. Spesso molti gridano al fake e credo sia giusto con Berlusconi di mezzo essere scettici, però bisogna anche spiegare il perché sia un fake!

Secondo me, la moglie di questo tizio, ha fatto la pipì fuori dal vaso!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Marzo 2015)

Mr. Pink: _Why am I Mr. Pink?_
Berlusconi: _Because you're a faggot!_


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Sì, è il simbolo araldico dei Visconti, adottato da Berlusconi per le sue aziende.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì. Esatto. Proprio a questo mi riferivo.

Non c'è alcun motivo per pensare quelle foto siano fake. L'unico motivo, ipotizzato qui su, era il "biscione interista". Ma abbiamo risolto il caso.

*Le foto sono VERE. *Ora resta da capire se anche la trattativa sia reale.


----------



## Aron (10 Marzo 2015)

Non è fake.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma anche se le foto fossero vere come si può dire che c'entrino qualcosa con il Milan?



Questo è un altro discorso. 
Ai tifosi deve comunque interessare una cosa: c'è da mesi troppo rumore sulla cessione del Milan. E riguardo a Mr. Pink, già ieri era filtrata la notizia di un altro asiatico interessato al Milan slegato dal gruppo Wanda. Come è stato anticipato, entro giugno si saprà tutto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2015)

Se non è un fake pare strano che fininvest nella smentita non indichi a che evento si riferiscano le foto


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì. Esatto. Proprio a questo mi riferivo.
> 
> Non c'è alcun motivo per pensare quelle foto siano fake. L'unico motivo, ipotizzato qui su, era il "biscione interista". Ma abbiamo risolto il caso.
> 
> *Le foto sono VERE. *Ora resta da capire se anche la trattativa sia reale.


Speriamo bene.
A pelle mi ispira più fiducia questo di Mr.Bee. Se le foto sono vere, automaticamente diventa reale anche la trattativa secondo me, altrimenti non vedrei il motivo di vedere dei Cinesi nella Villa di Berlusconi, con fogli e strette di mano.
A meno che non stia vendendo un'altra azienda...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Scusate, ma non è che questo incontro sia avvenuto il giorno stesso in cui c'è stato Mr Bee ad Arcore?
Alciato e altri hanno visto Mr Bee a Milano, e se fosse stato l'intermediario di questi tizi? Magari ora sappiamo chi sono i famosi investitori dietro a Mr Bee.


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Marzo 2015)

Incontro avvenuto sabato 7 marzo, foto autentiche: presente uomo Finivest (fonte Telelombardia)


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Marzo 2015)

Ma sto Mr.Pink è ricco sfondato almeno?.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma non è che questo incontro sia avvenuto il giorno stesso in cui c'è stato Mr Bee ad Arcore?
> Alciato e altri hanno visto Mr Bee a Milano, e se fosse stato l'intermediario di questi tizi? Magari ora sappiamo chi sono i famosi investitori dietro a Mr Bee.



Può essere.



Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Incontro avvenuto sabato 7 marzo, foto autentiche: presente uomo Finivest (fonte Telelombardia)



Onestamente pensavo non fosse inerente alla cessione della società ma se la data è giusta può essere solo questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma sto Mr.Pink è ricco sfondato almeno?.



Sembra proprio di si!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Marzo 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Incontro avvenuto sabato 7 marzo, foto autentiche: presente uomo Finivest (fonte Telelombardia)



Se è vero, che figuraccia Fininvest


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sembra proprio di si!



Non devo illudermi,devo mantenere i piedi per terra,non devo illudermi,non devo...


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Marzo 2015)

Zoomando i documenti si vede qualcosa?


----------



## Aron (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma non è che questo incontro sia avvenuto il giorno stesso in cui c'è stato Mr Bee ad Arcore?
> Alciato e altri hanno visto Mr Bee a Milano, e se fosse stato l'intermediario di questi tizi? Magari ora sappiamo chi sono i famosi investitori dietro a Mr Bee.



Può essere.

L'impressione che personalmente nutro è che il Milan avrà almeno tre teste. Berlusconi, socio x (Bee?) e socio y. E uno di questi soci nel breve o lungo periodo diventerà quello di maggioranza. Dico almeno tre teste perchè l'apertura all'azionariato popolare potrebbe portare il Milan ad avere più di un socio importante.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi qualcuno può aprire un 3d come quello fatto su Mr.Bee e analizzare sto Mr.Pink allo stesso modo?
così da avere un'idea di chi abbiamo di fronte


----------



## Aron (10 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se è vero, che figuraccia Fininvest



E' una smentita di facciata.
Di fatto non hanno smentito l'incontro, ma che non sono state cedute quote di maggioranza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Incontro avvenuto sabato 7 marzo, foto autentiche: presente uomo Finivest (fonte Telelombardia)



Come immaginavo...!!! Certo che la ragazza che ha pubblicato queste foto andrebbe messa alla gogna... 



Aron ha scritto:


> E' una smentita di facciata.
> Di fatto non hanno smentito l'incontro, ma che non sono state cedute quote di maggioranza.



hanno smentito pure quello: http://www.milanworld.net/fininvest...k-ma-ribadisce-molti-interessati-vt26452.html


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

*Richard Lee presente all'incontro di sabato 7 marzo e al momento della firma
E' presente e visibile anche nella prima foto.

Fonte: Telelombardia*


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Richard Lee presente all'incontro di sabato 7 marzo e al momento della firma
> E' presente e visibile anche nella prima foto.
> 
> Fonte: Telelombardia*



Se ci sono realmente le firme, è fatta. Altro che smentite.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Marzo 2015)

....mi stanno sudando le mani DALL emozione......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


>



Richard Lee è quello a destra di Berlusconi che guarda i fogli.
Ricordo che è stato visto con Galliani allo stadio in diverse partite.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Ripensandoci: ma gli auguri fatti qualche giorno fa dai giocatori per il capodanno cinese?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Richard Lee presente all'incontro di sabato 7 marzo e al momento della firma
> E' presente e visibile anche nella prima foto.
> 
> Fonte: Telelombardia*



Richard Lee è questo brizzolato con gli occhiali vicino a Silvio... 











...nelle foto pubblicate stasera dovrebbe essere questo abbassato con gli occhiali che porge l'orecchio a Pink... anche se pare non ci sia traccia della chioma bianca, forse si è fatto il colore


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Richard Lee presente all'incontro di sabato 7 marzo e al momento della firma
> E' presente e visibile anche nella prima foto.
> 
> Fonte: Telelombardia*




.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Richard Lee è quello a destra di Berlusconi che guarda i fogli.
> Ricordo che è stato visto con Galliani allo stadio in diverse partite.



Esatto Richard Li è stato avvistato con Silvio allo stadio lo scorso autunno.. ma si parlava di ampliare il brand in Asia non di quote societarie.
Certo è che se avessero siglato un qualsiasi accordo commerciale l'avrebbero detto, invece è stato fatto tutto nell'ombra.


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno può aprire un 3d come quello fatto su Mr.Bee e analizzare sto Mr.Pink allo stesso modo?
> così da avere un'idea di chi abbiamo di fronte



Quoto,giusto per sapere se possiamo sognare o meno.


----------



## Butcher (10 Marzo 2015)

Devo prendere lo spumante?


----------



## odio23 (10 Marzo 2015)

Per un semplice accordo commerciale non è strano incontrare direttamente Berlusconi?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Marzo 2015)

fermi tutti , allora facendo una breve ricerca il nome esatto dovrebbe essere "Richard Li" ed è un magnate di Hong Kong (patrimonio non molto elevato). Di altri Richard Lee non ho trovato nulla...
Da Forbes
dalle foto su internet cmq non sembra essere la stessa persona, magari è una sparata di Telelombardia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

Raga vi dico solo che STO MALE


----------



## Sheldon92 (10 Marzo 2015)

Pink chi? Quello di One Piece??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2015)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Pink chi? Quello di One Piece??


Oneche?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

io continuo a essere dubbioso comunque...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Marzo 2015)

comunque ragazzi questa è clamorosa, sto tizio non è mai stato fotografato in pubblico (se non in casi rarissimi) .. nel giro di una serata è stato esposto a mezzo mondo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

SUMA per quanto possa sapere ha appena smentito e detto categoricamente che il milan SE venderà qualcosa sarà solo una piccola parte ..


----------



## Re Ricardo (10 Marzo 2015)

Le ultime foto su instagram di questa sorella, tale ramonagabor, testimoniano che si trovano a milano almeno dall'8 marzo! C'è persino una foto nello showroom privato di dolce e gabbana.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> comunque ragazzi questa è clamorosa, sto tizio non è mai stato fotografato in pubblico (se non in casi rarissimi) .. nel giro di una serata è stato esposto a mezzo mondo


Io dico che il sito rumeno ha fatto la sparata per fare il boom di visite.


----------



## Giangy (10 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo sia vero! Non si può più sostenere una situazione cosi da delirio


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SUMA per quanto possa sapere ha appena smentito e detto categoricamente che il milan SE venderà qualcosa sarà solo una piccola parte ..



Ci credo, se davvero sta storia è vera lui è il primo che perde il posto.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Richard Lee è quello a destra di Berlusconi che guarda i fogli.
> Ricordo che è stato visto con Galliani allo stadio in diverse partite.



Ragazzi ma guardate la finestra, è impossibile una cosa così sembra un dipinto


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Marzo 2015)

Il berlusca con i comunisti!!! Svegliatemi vi prego


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SUMA per quanto possa sapere ha appena smentito e detto categoricamente che il milan SE venderà qualcosa sarà solo una piccola parte ..



Suma non merita nemmeno di.....e non continuo

Schiavo della società.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Richard Lee presente all'incontro di sabato 7 marzo e al momento della firma
> E' presente e visibile anche nella prima foto.
> 
> Fonte: Telelombardia*



Io continuo a rimanere scettica,perchè con questi qui ho imparato a non fidarmi di niente.Se non vedo non credo.
Detto ciò,tanto per sapere,questo Mr.Pink (che pseudonimo carino ) com'è messo economicamente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Il nome l'ho sbagliato io a scrivere, è "Li" come hanno già fatto notare.


----------



## Fedeshi (10 Marzo 2015)

Forse questa è la volte buona.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Marzo 2015)

A patrimonio Mr.Pink non è messo granchè bene ma è giovane e emergente, punta a conquistare il mercato delle bibite energetiche.
Certo è che spodestare RedBull (che fattura 3 miliardi di dollari l'anno) è un'impresa quasi impossibile, ma lui si sente convinto a ottenere gli stessi risultati economici nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Leggendo un po' in giro, nei profili twitter e altri social network, si vede che la tipa non è proprio una sprovveduta o una zoccoletta sparaballe come può sembrare all'apparenza.
Fa parte anche lei del gruppo industriale del fidanzato, ed è molto aggiornata sulla situazione, sono parecchi giorni che sono a Milano e visitano tutti i grandi marchi, compresi quelli del Berlusca.

Quindi non è che ha sparato le parole "socio di maggioranza" e "Milan" senza sapere di cosa si tratta, mi sa che la verità verrà fuori solo a giugno.
Altro che semplice accordo commerciale, qui c'è qualcosa di grosso in ballo e si sta cercando di limitare il danno del "leak"...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Marzo 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualcuno può aprire un 3d come quello fatto su Mr.Bee e analizzare sto Mr.Pink allo stesso modo?
> così da avere un'idea di chi abbiamo di fronte





Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quoto,giusto per sapere se possiamo sognare o meno.





MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io continuo a rimanere scettica,perchè con questi qui ho imparato a non fidarmi di niente.Se non vedo non credo.
> Detto ciò,tanto per sapere,questo Mr.Pink (che pseudonimo carino ) com'è messo economicamente?





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggendo un po' in giro, nei profili twitter e altri social network, si vede che la tipa non è proprio una sprovveduta o una zoccoletta sparaballe come può sembrare all'apparenza.
> Fa parte anche lei del gruppo industriale del fidanzato, ed è molto aggiornata sulla situazione, sono parecchi giorni che sono a Milano e visitano tutti i grandi marchi, compresi quelli del Berlusca.
> 
> Quindi non è che ha sparato la parola "socio di maggioranza" senza sapere di cosa si tratta, mi sa che la verità verrà fuori solo a giugno.
> Altro che semplice accordo commerciale, qui c'è qualcosa di grosso in ballo e si sta cercando di limitare il danno del "leak"...



http://www.milanworld.net/chi-e-mis...-che-avrebbe-acquistato-il-milan-vt26456.html


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dal sito Wow biz.roiL
> Mr. Pink avrebbe aqquisito il 51% delle quote del Milan
> 
> Dietro lo pseudonimo vi dovrebbe essere Il multimiliardario Poe Qiu Ying Wang Shuo, noto come Mr. Pink per via della bevanda energetica molto venduta negli Stati Uniti
> ...



Mi sono perso il topic a causa della partita.
Che dire,a questo punto direi che almeno una cessione di quote di minoranza è cosa fatta.


----------



## Hammer (10 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ci credo, se davvero sta storia è vera lui è il primo che perde il posto.



Che evento


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

Galliani suma pellegatti .. Tutti lontano dal Milan .. Sarebbe un sogno ..


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Marzo 2015)

non mi sembra vero.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> SUMA per quanto possa sapere ha appena smentito e detto categoricamente che il milan SE venderà qualcosa sarà solo una piccola parte ..



L'hai visto su TL immagino 
Alla fine ha detto così, ma se ci hai fatto caso, non ha però smentito o fatto barricate su tutta la storia di Pink.
A un certo punto ha anche detto.. "ero scettico all'inizio, ma a questo punto non posso che prendere atto di questo incontro".


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'hai visto su TL immagino
> Alla fine ha detto così, ma se ci hai fatto caso, non ha però smentito o fatto barricate su tutta la storia di Pink.
> A un certo punto ha anche detto.. "ero scettico all'inizio, ma a questo punto non posso che prendere atto di questo incontro".



Si , però ha "battuto " l idea ch comunque si parla di quote di minoranza..


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2015)

cmq 250 mln per il 51% mi sembra troppo poco, non è che hanno sbagliato le percentuali ? 

sto tizio cmq mi sembra più affidabile del thailandese, vediamo un po' come evolve la vicenda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cmq 250 mln per il 51% mi sembra troppo poco, non è che hanno sbagliato le percentuali ?
> 
> sto tizio cmq mi sembra più affidabile del thailandese, vediamo un po' come evolve la vicenda.



Ma infatti la ragazza non ha parlato di cifre .. quelle le ha aggiunte il sito rumeno


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2015)

L'avevo etichettata come bufala, riapro ora e quasi infarto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Bomba Gazzetta, super titolone! visto su Gazzetta TV.
Bee: 51% del Milan + Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Marzo 2015)

Mi faccio la scorta per anni della bevanda al ginseng!!!!!


----------



## Brain84 (10 Marzo 2015)

Non sono fotomontaggi, si sgamerebbero invece è tutto vero. Ci metto io la faccia che lavoro con le foto 9 ore al giorno.
Un accordo è stato fatto, bisogna vedere se è quello per la vendita del Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bomba Gazzetta, super titolone! visto su Gazzetta TV.
> Bee: 51% del Milan + Paolo Maldini.


Mamma mia  

Cosa c'entra Bee con Mr Pink ? Era L interneduario ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Non sono fotomontaggi, si sgamerebbero invece è tutto vero. Ci metto io la faccia che lavoro con le foto 9 ore al giorno.
> Un accordo è stato fatto, bisogna vedere se è quello per la vendita del Milan.



Non si capisce dai fogli che hanno in mano ?


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bomba Gazzetta, super titolone! visto su Gazzetta TV.
> Bee: 51% del Milan + Paolo Maldini.



Sto male


----------



## Ciachi (10 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia
> 
> Cosa c'entra Bee con Mr Pink ? Era L interneduario ?



Esatto!!!! Anche io non capisco...che c'entra Bee con Pink?!??


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Esatto!!!! Anche io non capisco...che c'entra Bee con Pink?!??



una delle due è una bufala... o entrambi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Non so, ho visto solo il titolo a caratteri cubitali... non so se l'articolo parla di Pink, ipotizzo io che sia l'intermediario...


----------



## Ciachi (10 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> una delle due è una bufala... o entrambi...



....mai una gioia.....


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'avevo etichettata come bufala, riapro ora e quasi infarto



A meno che Pink non sia uno del team di Bee rimane sempre una bufala


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2015)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> una delle due è una bufala... o entrambi...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so, ho visto solo il titolo a caratteri cubitali... non so se l'articolo parla di Pink, ipotizzo io che sia l'intermediario...



Ma secondo me può essere che lavorino "insieme". Però allora non capisco perchè sarebbero venuti entrambi di persona.


----------



## Aron (11 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> una delle due è una bufala... o entrambi...



O tutti e due in società.


----------



## Aron (11 Marzo 2015)

A parte tutto...Qualcuno l'ha provata sta bibita al ginseng? Mi è venuta la curiosità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me può essere che lavorino "insieme". Però allora non capisco perchè sarebbero venuti entrambi di persona.



Perche ammesso che Bee sia il faccendiere di pink era andato da Silvio per essere sicuro di aver sistemato tutto per sabato .. Bee quando era andato di Silvio ? Giovedì ? Ricordo male ?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bomba Gazzetta, super titolone! visto su Gazzetta TV.
> *Bee: 51% del Milan + Paolo Maldini*.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche ammesso che Bee sia il faccendiere di pink era andato da Silvio per essere sicuro di aver sistemato tutto per sabato .. Bee quando era andato di Silvio ? Giovedì ? Ricordo male ?



A quanto pare entrambi Sabato. Quindi può essere che Alciato abbia sbagliato ed è venuto solo questo qui, e in effetti non ci sono nè foto nè filmati di Bee con Berlusconi qui a Milano.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non si capisce dai fogli che hanno in mano ?



Purtroppo la foto è in 635x635, qualità troppo bassa per poter leggere cosa c'è scritto


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la foto è in 635x635, qualità troppo bassa per poter leggere cosa c'è scritto



Ok grazie


----------



## odio23 (11 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=529]odio23[/MENTION] non devi riportare notizie da quel sito. Non sanno nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Non sono fotomontaggi, si sgamerebbero invece è tutto vero. Ci metto io la faccia che lavoro con le foto 9 ore al giorno.
> Un accordo è stato fatto, bisogna vedere se è quello per la vendita del Milan.


Sicuro sicuro? Perché se non sono fotomontaggi allora è tutto vero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sicuro sicuro? Perché se non sono fotomontaggi allora è tutto vero.



No beh spe' , magari si sono trovati per altro .. È il sito rumeno che ha portato i commenti della sorella e fidanzata con scritto " Mr pink è il nuovo proprietario del Milan con il 51% della Societa "


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No beh spe' , *magari si sono trovati per altro* ..



Ma *sicuramente *si sono trovati per altro. Altrimenti sul tavolo ci sarebbe stato qualcosa di rossonero al posto del libro "Noi amiamo silvio"


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Marzo 2015)

questo della vendita e gia diventato una telenovela, non c'e piu rispetto per il Milan


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Marzo 2015)

ahahahaha mr pink



diavolo ha scritto:


> Voglio "little green bag" come nuovo inno del Milan dalla prossima stagione


ahahahah d'accordissimo, almeno ritornerebbe un pò di stile in questo milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No beh spe' , magari si sono trovati per altro .. È il sito rumeno che ha portato i commenti della sorella e fidanzata con scritto " Mr pink è il nuovo proprietario del Milan con il 51% della Societa "



La fidanzata di Pink e la sorella parlano di Milan, quindi si sono visti per qualcosa che riguarda il Milan. Accordi commerciali o quote societarie... lo scopriremo solo tra qualche mese. Ma io dico quote societarie, con Bee ad orchestrare tutto in qualità di capo cordata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La fidanzata di Pink e la sorella parlano di Milan, quindi si sono visti per qualcosa che riguarda il Milan. Accordi commerciali o quote societarie... lo scopriremo solo tra qualche mese. Ma io dico quote societarie, con Bee ad orchestrare tutto in qualità di capo cordata.



Esattamente, lo penso anche io

Sapere che dietro a Bee c'è uno come Pink mi rassicurerebbe moltissimo, speriamo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2015)

Comunque ci sono stranezze che non comprendo,
Da quello che mi risulta Berlusconi non ha più ruoli operativi in Fininvest e Mediaset, pertanto penso che eventuali accordi commerciali avrebbero sicuramente visto coinvolti uno dei suoi figli, 
idem per eventuali accordi "sponsoristici" con il Milan avrebbero visto coinvolta Barbara.

Qui i casi sono due, o Berlusconi gli ha veramente venduto una parte del Milan oppure Mister Pink gli ha noleggiato la signora giapponese che si intravede nella foto alle spalle del cinese a destra di B, magari per un bunga bunga 

La geisha appare anzianotta, ma dopo i problemi con Rudy credo che il Silvio ci vada con i piedi di piombo


----------



## Renegade (11 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque ci sono stranezze che non comprendo,
> *Da quello che mi risulta Berlusconi non ha più ruoli operativi in Fininvest e Mediaset, pertanto penso che eventuali accordi commerciali avrebbero sicuramente visto coinvolti uno dei suoi figli,
> idem per eventuali accordi "sponsoristici" con il Milan avrebbero visto coinvolta Barbara.*
> 
> ...



No. Berlusconi è comunque l'azionista di maggioranza di tutte le sue aziende. Dunque non è strano ci sia lui e non i figli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No. Berlusconi è comunque l'azionista di maggioranza di tutte le sue aziende. Dunque non è strano ci sia lui e non i figli.



Essere azionisti di maggioranza non implica in assoluto avere ruoli operativi, impossibile che i figli in un evento importante almeno non presiedano, tranne per l'appunto in caso di una vendita di quote, per cui potrebbero anche non essere d'accordo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Marzo 2015)

*Corriere della sera: "Berlusconi non potrebbe firmare di proprio pugno cessioni di quote societarie, voci parlando che l'affare in realtà consiste nella cessione di Villa Certosa in Sardegna".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Corriere della sera: "Berlusconi non potrebbe firmare di proprio pugno cessioni di quote societarie, voci parlando che l'affare in realtà consiste nella cessione di Villa Certosa in Sardegna".*



All'incontro era presente un uomo del gruppo Fininvest che ha supervisionato questo accordo (qualunque sia), quindi difficilmente si è trattato della cessione di una villa privata.


----------



## Marilson (11 Marzo 2015)

Berlusconi potrebbe aver firmato su delega del CdA un memorandum di intesa.. francamente credo siano molte di piu' le carte da firmare per una cessione societaria


----------



## ralf (11 Marzo 2015)

La cosa è certa,i nostri puntano sulla Cina per la cessione del club...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Corriere della sera: "Berlusconi non potrebbe firmare di proprio pugno cessioni di quote societarie, voci parlando che l'affare in realtà consiste nella cessione di Villa Certosa in Sardegna".*



Quandomai ti sfondi di fotografie dopo aver venduto una villa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quandomai ti sfondi di fotografie dopo aver venduto una villa



Comunque sia la cerimonia riguarda di certo una cessione, o perlomeno un preaccordo, non ci sono altre spiegazioni,
se poi gli abbia venduto un paio di calzini usati o altro, a noi non è dato sapere


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Marzo 2015)

il vecchio berlu sta vendendo il milan contemporanemanete a tutti , poi coi soldi che gli stanno anticipato se ne scappa ad hammamet


----------



## Denni90 (11 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il vecchio berlu sta vendendo il milan contemporanemanete a tutti , poi coi soldi che gli stanno anticipato se ne scappa ad hammamet



saremmo il club con + proprietari! ahaha


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> saremmo il club con + proprietari! ahaha



*al mondo


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> saremmo il club con + proprietari! ahaha



ahahaha  ..poi fugge da latitante.. sarebbe EPICO..


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Marzo 2015)

dalle foto non si riesce a capire se assieme a silvio c'è qualche uomo fininvest?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> dalle foto non si riesce a capire se assieme a silvio c'è qualche uomo fininvest?



Si si , già tutto super confermato .. leggiti la discussione


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si si , già tutto super confermato .. leggiti la discussione



che c'è un uomo fininvest lo dice telelombardia, ed è tutto fuorchè affidabile


----------



## Denni90 (11 Marzo 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> *al mondo



ovvio ahaha


----------

